# What do you think of this rub? Any additions I should make?



## worm304 (Jun 16, 2017)

IMG_6433.JPG



__ worm304
__ Jun 16, 2017






I'm not liking any rub I've tried for ribs.  Decided to monkey with this recipe.

2/3 cup turbinado
1/3 cup white sugar 
1/6 cup kosher salt 
3 tbs paprika 
1 tbs onion 
1 tbs garlic 
1/2 tbs chili powder 
1/2 tbs black pep 
1/4 tbs cumin 
1/4 tbs celery 

Not a fan of too much heat.. it doesn't look like anything I've ever tried.  any thoughts? Do the proportions seem on? Should I add a little more of anything that's already in there? Thanks, gents!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 16, 2017)

You might try my rub.

I use it on everything.

Al’s Best Rub

1 1/2 cups raw sugar (turbinado)

1/4 cup red pepper flakes

1/2 cup granulated onion

1/2 cup granulated garlic

1/2 cup black pepper

1/2 cup smoked paprika

1/4 cup Spanish or Hungarian paprika

Al


----------



## daveomak (Jun 16, 2017)

Below is a guideline for spice usage you might look at...   The sugar content seems a bit much in your recipe....  Maybe go with 1/3-1/2 sugar and 1/3 salt to start with...   If you have a scale, weigh stuff out...  volume measures can vary and the recipe will be difficult to duplicate...













Spice Usage guidelines.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 6, 2017


















Spice conversion 001.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Jun 6, 2017


----------



## worm304 (Jun 16, 2017)

O, man! Thanks guys! I'll go ahead modify what I already made to balance out the sugar. Al, ive heard good things about your rub. I'll definitely give it a go! My wife is already less than thrilled that I keep using all of our Tupperware for rubs.  I say, what's one more?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 16, 2017)

Lot o' Sugar there. 1/2 to 2/3C Turbinado would be plenty. Al's Rub is good stuff but that much Red Pepper Flake and Black Pepper is going to be Hot for the average person and nowhere near Kid Friendly. Chili heat mellows smoking low and slow but the large flakes and seeds will Wake Up when bitten and Fresh Ground Black Pepper can stay pretty pungent even after a long smoke. Below is my families fav and the the kids been eating it since they were little, putting it on Popcorn, Fries and Chips...JJ

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*

1/4C Paprika**

2T Kosher Salt

2T Garlic Powder

2T Onion Powder

2T Mustard Powder

2T Chili Powder

2tsp Black Pepper

1-2tsp Cayenne (Optional)

2tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Thyme

2tsp Dry Celery Flakes

1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.*  Sprinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

             ** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Makes about 2Cups...JJ


----------



## yinzer (Jun 17, 2017)

That is very similar to my rib rub!  I use brown sugar instead of the white, and a few other minor ingredients.  Just about every rub has garlic- either powder, salt or granulated.  Try using roasted granulated garlic.  It really adds a lot of depth to the flavor. Most spice stores have it- I get mine from Penzey's.


----------



## worm304 (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks! Definitely going to mix up some of that Rib Tickler as well. Do any of you use 2 different rubs in your smoking process?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 17, 2017)

If the rubs start with Sugar, Salt, Blk Pepper, Paprika, Garlic and Onion. Mixing does not gain very much. Now drastically different rubs can be layered with good result. Below is an example of two that are different enough to be layered...JJ

*Mild Bubba Q Rub*  (All Purpose)

1/2C Sugar in the Raw (Turbinado)

2T Sweet Paprika (Hungarian)

1T Kosher Salt

1T Chili Powder* (contains some Cumin and Oregano) Ancho Chile is same without cumin, oregano etc.

1T Granulated Garlic

1T Granulated Onion

1tsp Black Pepper, more if you like

1/2tsp Grnd Allspice

For more heat add Cayenne or Chipotle Pwd to taste, start with 1/2tsp and go from there. Makes about 1 Cup

Apply your desired amount of Rub to the meat, wrap in plastic and rest in the refrigerator over night.or longer. The day of the smoke, pull the meat out, add more Rub and go into your pre-heated Smoker...

Note*...Some Chili Powders can be pretty Hot. McCormick and Spice Island are Mild...

*Run for the Border Rub*

One for the Chili Heads!

2T Kosher Salt

2T Ancho Chile Powder

1T Chipotle Powder

1T Oregano, Mexican is preferred 

1T Gran Garlic

1T Gran Onion

1T Black Pepper

1T Cayenne

1-2tsp Gnd Cumin

1tsp Cocoa Powder

1/2tsp Cinnamon

Optional:

2T Turbinado Sugar (Sugar in the Raw)

Makes 3/4 to 1Cup Rub.

This stuff is HOT and full flavored with touch of Smokiness. Feel free to adjust the heat to your taste by playing with the amount of Chipotle and Cayenne Powder. All the ingredients are available at the Grocery Store. This stuff will also Kick Butt as the seasoning in a batch of Chili...JJ


----------



## lngliv3 (Jul 1, 2017)

Wow well I use this recipe of a pre prepared BBQ rub 1lb of original rub to 7lbs of light brown sugar mixed very well then rubbed on my ribs and pork butts.


----------

